# WRKDIRPREFIX correction



## Beeblebrox (Nov 18, 2013)

I have my ports tree and src files in a ZFS tank0/lzma folder and not under /usr. I also have set WRKDIRPREFIX=/tank0/obj. When I compile ports or world, the compile results go under tank0/obj/tak0/lzma/ports, which is quite a mouth full.

Also, when I compile from other sources which are not in ports tree, (a cloned git for example), the compile takes place directly in the git repository, whereas I would prefer this to take place in tank0/obj.

Is there a way I can set tank0/obj as the direct path so that ports go to tank0/obj/ports, src goes to tank0/obj/src and cloned git compiles go to tank0/obj/<git-folder-name>?

Thanks.


----------

